# FreeBSD VPN client?



## dellpe (Mar 26, 2014)

I wonder if there is a VPN client for NO-GUI FreeBSD Linux. Our Cisco 2901 have a SSL VPN configure, but I can't find a SSL VPN client in Linux. I find OpenVPN in Linux. If I can connect my Cisco 2901 VPN use OpenVPN client? Or if I need a OpenVPN server?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 26, 2014)

FreeBSD is not Linux.

As far as I know, OpenVPN is not compatible with proprietary Cisco VPN.  There might be a FreeBSD client available from Cisco or in ports.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 26, 2014)

FreeBSD is not no-gui neither Linux 

There is the security/openvpn available, but to connect to the Cisco VPN you would probably need security/vpnc or security/openconnect. Neither of them is supported by Cisco.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 26, 2014)

And to be clear about my "probably" and @wblocks AFAIK - OpenVPN can not be used to connect to the Cisco Anyconnect SSL VPN.


----------



## scottro (Mar 26, 2014)

I know security/vpnc used to work without problems for me on FreeBSD with a Cisco ASA.  Haven't used the combination in over a year now though.  I have an extremely dated page about using it at http://home.roadrunner.com/~computertaijutsu/vpnc.html


----------



## Oko (Mar 26, 2014)

dellpe said:
			
		

> I wonder if there is a VPN client for NO-GUI FreeBSD Linux. Our Cisco 2901 have a SSL VPN configure, but I can't find a SSL VPN client in Linux. I find OpenVPN in Linux. If I can connect my Cisco 2901 VPN use OpenVPN client? Or if I need a OpenVPN server?


You really need to do some reading before using those things. Cisco 2901 if it is really SSL based (all newer Cisco VPN servers are) should work with
*net/openconnect* which is equivalent to proprietary Cisco's AnyConnect SSL VPN which is available for Linux (note for me Linux=RedHat). If it is older generation Cisco it is based on IPSec. I have used  s*ecurity/vpnc* client for Cisco 3000 VPN concentrators. There is also something which I have not had need for *net/openvmps*.

I have used those mostly on OpenBSD for the past 7-8 years so make sure those ports are available for FreeBSD but I used to be an avid FreeBSD user during my grad studies and I used vpnc to connect to our campus at the University of Arizona. 

You have to be root to use those things. You have to open certain ports and based upon your mentioning OpenVPN server I conclude that you have to do some real reading and learning if you want to stick with FreeBSD.


----------

